# Canon EOS 400D



## Frank (30. Sep. 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte endlich von der digitalen in die digitale Spiegelreflex "Welt" ein- bzw. umsteigen. 

Mein bisheriger Favorit war die Canon EOS 350 D. Doch seit Mitte diesen Monats gibts jetzt den Nachfolger die EOS 400 D. 

Merkmale unter diesem Link zu finden.

Was meint ihr? Ich finde Canon hat an einigen wichtigen Dingen gut gearbeitet und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist in Ordnung.

Ein paar Fragen an die Experten von wegen des Rauschens: Ich fotografiere oft während der Dämmerung. Sind die Werte dafür akzeptabel? Was für ein Makro und welches Blitzgerät würdet ihr empfehlen?

Ich bin in der digitalen Spiegelreflexwelt noch sehr unbedarft und möchte mich in nächster Zeit erst "einschiessen". Bitte habt Nachsicht mit den ersten Fotos.


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank,

Ich selbst bin nicht der große Experte in der digitalen Fotografie,
habe mir aber ein paar Gedanken zu deinem Thema gemacht.

Deinen Link zur EOS 400D, habe ich mal überflogen,
beim kurzen Hineinlesen ist mir eigentlich nur aufgefallen, das der Hammer dieser Kamera auf den Staubschutz liegt, und irgentwelche Verarbeitungsprogramme die du an der Kamera durchführen kannst.
Aber brauchst du das ?

Staubschutz;  So eine Superkamera sollte man sowieso entsprechend behandeln und nicht einfach irgentwo rumliegen haben, beim Fotografieren selbst wird wohl der Staubschutz nicht viel bringen.

Verarbeitung mit der Kamera;  sowas kann man doch gut mit Programmen an PC machen die es viel günstiger zu kaufen gibt.

Die Preise der 350D die jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich deutlich fallen, würden mich persönlich eher zur 350D locken. Wenns eh schon deine Traumkamera WAR... 

Und das gesparte Geld würde ich für sehr gute Objektive ausgeben.
Den der Vorteil der Spiegelreflex liegt nun mal an den wechselbaren Objektiven. Du kannst Lichtstarke Objektive in Brennweiten zukaufen die das Fotografieren zum Erlebniss macht und nie mit einer Prosumer zu erreichen sind.
Was nützt es wenn du ein gutes Gehäuse mit allem Schnickschnack hast und du den ganzen Schnickschnack nicht anwendest?
Und dann ein Objektiv zukaufst das mit dem Festobjektiv einer Prosumer zu vergleichen ist?
Gerade bei deinen Lieblingsmotiven die du beschrieben hast brauchst du ein besonders Lichtstarkes Objektiv mit wenig Brennweitendifferenz.

Zum Thema Makroaufnahmen und Bildrauschen bei Spiegelreflex kenn ich mich 
nicht aus, wie oben schon beschrieben bin ich selbst Digitalneuling.

Um zum Schluss zu kommen,

die 400D ist natürlich eine absolute Traumkamera, (wenigstens für mich... ) die 350D würde mich persönlich auch glücklich machen... 

Ein Fehlkauf werden beide sicherlich nicht sein.


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo nochmal,

ich lese auch gerne in diesem Forum...für Canonfreaks... 



vielleicht hilfts dir weiter, wird gerade über Objektive der 350D diskutiert, die man ja auch auf die vierhunderter _schrauben_ kann.


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hilfreich wäre auch das hier: http://www.dslr-forum.de

Übrigens: Ich hab grad bei Mediaonline eine Fine Pix S 5600 gesehen für 212 Euro - was taugt sowas? (5,1 Megapixel, 10 fach opt. ...)


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Eigenschaften der Fuji:



> Besonderheiten  	Original Zubehör jetzt versandkostenfrei
> 10fach optischer Zoom
> Typ 	Digitalkamera
> Bildsensor 	1/2,5" CCD
> ...


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hi Joachim,

ohne Bildstabilisator, bei dem Zoom... 

naja du bist noch jung, und hast ne ruhige Hand...


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

... ja stimmt - aber im anderen neuen Thread - da ist bestimmt was bei. Zumindest die letze! 

Ich würd mir sicher auch keine neue kaufen, ohne Bildstabilisator. Selbst Preiswertere Neue haben sowas heute oftmals an Board. Und das ist gut so.

Bei www.chip.de kann man einiges zu den Photokina-Neuheiten lesen!


----------



## Frank (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hi

danke dir Jochen für deine Tips und Links.

Einige wissen ja schon wie spontan ich bin ...

   ich hab sie schon gekauft ...

jetzt heißt es testen und rumprobieren.


----------



## Haitu (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hi,

nachdem vor einem halben Jahr ca. mein Enkel meine lange Jahre genutzte Kodak hat hinfallen lassen, musste ich mir eine neue Digi besorgen.
Am Ende habe ich mich für die PowerShot von Canon entschieden und das eigentlich wegen dem klappbaren und nach allen Seiten hin schwenkbaren Display.
Eine Spiegelreflexkamera hat man meiner Meinung nach am Auge und bei der 400D hätte ich dann ständig die __ Nase im Display, das hat mich schon bei der Kodak gestört.
Dann ist das besondere der Spiegelreflex, dass die Belichtung durch das Objektiv gemessen wird (WYSIWYG). Und richtig "_getten_" tust du nur was mit lichtstarken Objektiven.
Was Canon da zur Kamera anbietet ist nicht besser als das Objektiv bei meiner PowerShot.
Wenn ich richtig fotografieren will, bevorzuge ich immer noch meine Canon AE1 mit Negativfilm.
Allerdings fotografiere ich mit der AE1 nur in S/W weil ich mich nie mit der Entwicklung von Farbpositiven beschäftigt habe. War und ist mir immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank,

Na dann viel Spass damit...


----------



## Frank (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Öhm,

hab ich denn irgendwo erwähnt, das ich mir keine zusätzlichen Objektive mehr zulegen möchte?  

Rom ist doch auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden. 
Und wenn ich in die digitale Spiegelreflex Technik einsteigen möchte, dann kauf ich mir doch nicht zuerst die Objektive und dann das Gehäuse ... 
Und Fotos möchte ich dann doch auch schon machen können, und nehme deswegen  auch gerne das mit angebotene "Billig"objektiv für den Anfang in Kauf. (was im übrigen im Weitwinkelbereich wesentlich besser ist als bei meiner Sony W 5 

-- bis zum nächsten Objektiv.


----------



## berndilein (1. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank.

Ich besitze seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren die EOS 300 D und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich bin es immer noch gewohnt durch den Sucher zuschauen und habe damit keine Probleme wie es vielleicht mancher hat. Habe in dieser zeit ca. 6000 Bilder gemacht und dabei schon Hochzeiten und Geburtstage fotografiert. Besitze sogar ein 300 mm Tele und selbst damit gibt es keine Probleme. Ich habe mich damals für eine Spiegelreflex Digital entschieden weil ich bei uns im Geschäft von den " normalen " Digititalkameras irgendwie enttäuscht war. Für mich einfach zu langsam und wenn ich schnelle Schnappschüsse machen will geht das nicht so. Hier bin ich  mit meiner 300 D super bedient. Auch wenn ich dann schnell mal 4 Bilder in Folge mache gibt es nur mit dem Blitz Probleme , dieser ist dann etwas zu langsam. Hatte im Vorbesitz eine Analog EOS und die war auch Klasse.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der Kamera und mit der Zeit lernt man damit umzugehen.

Gruß


----------



## StefanS (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank,

die 400D könnte das erste Gehäuse sein, das mich zum Ersatz des vorhandenen 300D Gehäuses bewegt. Letztlich viel Licht und etwas Schatten: 
- 10 MPixel sind schon sehr ordentlich, ich bleibe aber dabei, dass die nächst wichtige Stufe erst bei der Profi Untergrenze von 12 MPixel beginnt.
- Die Staubentfernung zielt primär gegen Olympus, die ein so wichtiges Feature schon lange bieten.
- Der Digic II Prozessor ist ausgesprochen leistungsfähig - gibt es den aber nicht schon auch in der 350D ? Mit der Rauscharmut wirst Du aber allemal zufrieden sein - darauf möchte ich fast wetten.
- Mit dem verbesserten Autofocus greift Canon da an, wo sie massiver Kritik ausgesetzt waren: Dem Front- oder Backfocus. Ein echter Fortschritt !
- Sucher: Das wäre für mich wohl das entscheidende Argument pro oder contra schlechthin: Ist der Sucher tatsächlich bemerkenswert grösser und vor allem heller als der der 350D ? 
- Display: Da schwindelt Canon ziemlich unerträglich, indem immer so getan wird, als wenn man auf dem Bildschirm das aktuelle Sucherbild betrachten kann (wie bei einer Kompakten). Kann man natürlich (immer noch) nicht, dazu wäre ein halbdurchlässiger Spiegel erforderlich. Spätestens die erste DSLR von Canon mit Sucherbild auf dem Bildschirm ist meine !
- Ich vermute (weil nicht werbemässig ausgeschlachtet), dass die Kamera immer noch ein Kunststoffgehäuse hat. Ist aus meiner Sicht wirklich nicht von Bedeutung, da der Kunststoff den massiven Edelstahlkern umhüllt und keine Stabilität auzuweisen hat.
- Rest ist Schnickschnack.
- Kein Vollformat-Sensor: Ist aus meiner Sicht kein Nachteil, ich bin nicht auf Vollformat versessen.
- Feuchtigkeitsschutz - warum der nun wieder "vergessen" wurde...
- Serienbildgeschwindigkeit: Ist gegenüber der gemütlichen 300D ein echter Vorteil, gegenüber der 350D aber nicht aufregend.
- Kein One-Shot-Autofocus: Sie raffen es einfach nicht, dass das für den ambitionierten Amateur einfach _wichtig _ist.

Alles in allem ein guter Zeitpunkt für den DSLR Einstieg - ich werde wohl noch einen oder zwei Entwicklungsschritte abwarten. Denn  wie schon gesagt: Wirklich wichtig sind die Objektive.

Allerdings entspricht die Preisdifferenz zwischen einer 350D und einer 400D nun auch entfernt nicht der eines mittelmässigen und eines hochklassigen Objektivs. Da muss man schon ganz erheblich mehr drauflegen. Und natürlich ist die Lichtstärke des Objektivs nicht vorrangig, wenn man die ISO Empfindlichkeit ohne Reue hochziehen kann: Dann kann vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so gut freistellen wie mit einem Objektiv ab f3.5 - die Bedeutung extremer Blenden von f2 und weiter offen wird allerdings oft überschätzt, weil dort auch die Abbildungsleistung zu leiden beginnt.

Viel Erfolg und Freude mit der neuen Kamera !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (21. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

So ihrs,

ich hab mir jetzt zur 400D dann auch ein Blitzgerät (Speedlite 580EX) und folgendes Objektiv zugelegt: Canon EF 70 - 300 mm 1:4L USM. 
Natürlich habe ich auch schon ein bisschen damit "rumgespielt" ... sehr viel war auch gleich für den Müll (gut das es die digitale Welt gibt). 
Aber alles in allem bin ich von dem neuen Objektiv echt hin und weg. 
Wenn man einmal ein paar Fotos mit einem "guten" Objektiv gemacht hat, dann weiß man was man vorher alles schon verpasst hat.  

Hier ist mal eine Aufnahme von unserem Kater, einmal das Originalfoto aus der Cam, und danach die bearbeitete Version. 
Das Original ist als RAW gespeichert, und von den möglichkeiten der Bildbearbeitung (die ich bei weitem noch nicht alle kennengelernt habe) bin ich begeistert. 
Auch gleich mal noch eine Frage zur Bildbearbeitungssoftware: Was für eine gute Software könnt ihr zum bearbeiten von RAW Dateien empfehlen?
Zur Zeit benutze ich die Software die beim Kauf der Kamera mitgeliefert wurde.  

So, jetzt aber erstmal zu den Pics: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die "Spezis" hier sich die Fotos, sofern möglich, herunterladen, versuchen das letzte "i-tüpfelchen" herausholen und hier wieder einstellen. 
Ich hoffe ich habe die Fotos so konvertiert, das ein runterladen und bearbeiten noch möglich ist. 
Falls nicht bitte ich um eine kurze Anleitung, wie ich Bilder so komprimieren kann, damit andere sie noch bearbeiten können. ..

*Original aus der Kamera:*
 

*Bearbeitet mit Digital Photo Professional *(vielleicht ein bissel zu grünstichig???)*:*
 

Hier sind nochmal die Exifdaten:

Dateiname
          IMG_1020.CR2
Name Kameramodell
          Canon EOS 400D DIGITAL
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit
          21.12.2006 21:34:12
Tv(Verschlusszeit)
          1/60Sek.
Av(Blendenwert)
          F4.0
Messmodus
          Selektivmessung
Belichtungskorrektur
          0
Filmempfindlichkeit (ISO)
          100
Objektiv
          EF70-200mm f/4L USM
Brennweite
          98,0 mm
Bildgröße
          3888 x 2592
Bildqualität
          RAW
Blitz
          Ein
Weißabgleich
          Blitz
AF-Betriebsart
          AI Servo AF
Bildart
          Natürlich
Parameter
          Tonkurve :    Standard
          Schärfentiefe :    -
          Messfeldschärfe :    -
          Kontrast :    0
          Schärfe :    0
          Farbsättigung :    0
          Farbton :    0
Farbmatrix
          -
Farbraum
          sRGB
Dateigröße
          11297 KB
Staublöschungsdaten
          Nein
Filmtransportart
          Einzelbild-Aufnahme
Name des Besitzers
          Frank
Kamera-Gehäuse-Nr.
          330104710


----------



## Joachim (21. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank,

ich hab grad etwas wenig Zeit, aber das erste Bild ist so schlecht nicht. Vielleicht etwas zu viel Rot auf dem Fell der Mieze - aber das zweite ist wohl defenitiv zu grünstichig.

Schick doch mal das Original (die Miezekatze)   zum Abgleich vorbei, dann kann man mehr sagen.

Ansonsten hab ich vielleicht an den Feiertagen mal was mehr Zeit.


----------



## Frank (21. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hi Joachim,

um den "Grünstich mal noch etwas abzuschwächen" (soll keine Ausrede sein):

Die Couch *ist* grün ...

... und der Kater ist schon unterwegs zu euch. Ich hab ihm eben den Weg gezeigt.


----------



## Joachim (21. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

aahhsoo ... na dann wirf die Miez mal rüber. Meld mich wieder, wenn ich was mehr Zeit hab.


----------



## jochen (21. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank,

habs mal mit Fix Foto probiert, geht sicher noch viel besser bin auch nur Neuling in der Bildbearbeitung

*Original aus der Kamera:*
 

*Mein Versuch:*
 

ich weiß leider nicht wie man dein Bild neben meinen Versuch stellt... 

Edit Dr.J: Hallo Jochen. So!! 

und ob man dann überhaupt einen Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## Dr.J (22. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

@Jochen
habe mal Frank's Originalbild als Vergleich dazugehängt. Ich finde, dein Bild ist zu hart geworden. Der "Weicheffekt" im Original gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Dodi (22. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank!

Ich habe mich, auch wenn ich (noch) kein Bearbeitungs-Profi bin, ich arbeite daran  auch mal an Deinem Foto versucht...

links Dein Original - rechts meine Änderungen
      

Bearbeitet habe ich mit Photo-Impact die Schärfe, den Farbton, die Sättigung und die Blitzausleuchtung.
Mit dem Programm Photo-Impact kannst Du auch RAW-Dateien importieren und bearbeiten. Ist sehr umfangreich, das Programm, und bietet ungeahnte Möglichkeiten.
Was hälst Du davon?


----------



## Frank (22. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hi Jochen und Dodi,

Jochen, bei deinem Bild möchte ich mich gerne dem Doc anschließen: ist für meinen Geschmack auch ein bisserl zu scharf ...

Das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder? Allerdings ... der Kater ist ein blauer Karthäuser (schreibt man das so?), also das braune Fell hat er im realen Leben nicht, der ist grau 

Aber sonst gefällt mir das Pic recht gut. Was kostet son Proggy eigentlich?


----------



## Steingarnele (22. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Dodi,

ich verwende auch Ulead PhotoImpact, allerding noch  8 ESD German. (größe 46,5MB!) Es gibt ja nun schon PhotoImpact 12, (kostet 54,95) was sicher jetzt noch mehr kann als die 8. Ich bin mit dem Progi voll und ganz zufrieden, ich finde andere können ihm nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Dodi (22. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

@ Frank:
Ich kann ja nochmal versuchen, den Kater etwas ergrauen zu lassen, ich dachte nur, er hätte eine leichte rötliche Färbung im Fell.

Hier mein nächster Versuch:
links Original, rechts "Fälschung" 
   

Na, Frank, so besser?

Es gibt übrigens die Ulead-Software als Download bei Ulead.de auch zum Testen, u. zw. für 30 Tage, kostenlos!

@ Matze:
Ich verwende immo PhotoImpact 10, auch in Deutsch. Das Progi hat über 800 MB, wow!

Grad mal bei Ulead.de geschaut: die 12er Voll-Version kostet dort 90 Euronen, gibbes aber mit Sicherheit im Netz wesentlich günstiger!


----------



## jochen (23. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo,

Stimmt ist zu scharf geworden, das kommt wohl davon das ich gerne im Detail fotographiere und daher eher zur Schärfe neige.
Bei solchen Bildern, ja das stimmt, ist es besser wenn es weich eingestellt wird.
Hmmmmm wir sind halt alle noch am üben...

Schön wäre es zu wissen, wie es Helmut (Digicat) bearbeiten würde...

Wünsche euch allen noch einen stressfreien Samstag...


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Servus Frank



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> So ihrs,
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt zur 400D dann auch ein Blitzgerät (Speedlite 580EX) und folgendes Objektiv zugelegt: Canon EF 70 - 300 mm 1:4L USM.



Gratulation, hast sicher damit einen "Guten Griff" gemacht.

StefanS hat zu den Objektiven ja schon geschrieben, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mal eine Aufnahme von unserem Kater, einmal das Originalfoto aus der Cam, und danach die bearbeitete Version.
> Das Original ist als RAW gespeichert, und von den möglichkeiten der Bildbearbeitung (die ich bei weitem noch nicht alle kennengelernt habe) bin ich begeistert.
> Auch gleich mal noch eine Frage zur Bildbearbeitungssoftware: Was für eine gute Software könnt ihr zum bearbeiten von RAW Dateien empfehlen?
> Zur Zeit benutze ich die Software die beim Kauf der Kamera mitgeliefert wurde.



Zu meiner Bildbearbeitungssoftware:

RAW-Konverter: RawShooter essentials 2005
Kostenlose Version (obs die noch gibt weis ich leider nicht, da Pixmantec von Adobe geschluckt wurde) 
Beschreibung: Anhang anzeigen 8885

Ich habe das Progi am Rechner, kann es wenn gewünscht zur Verfügung stellen.

Bildbearbeitungssoftware: FixFoto
kostet € 40.- mit CD, ohne CD € 30.-
Beschreibung: Anhang anzeigen 8886

Natürlich gibts noch andere gute Bearbeitungsprogramme, um einige zu Nennen:
Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Beta von Photoshop CS3 gibts auch schon)
Adobe Lightroom
PhotoImpact
ACDSee 9
usw.



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt aber erstmal zu den Pics: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die "Spezis" hier sich die Fotos, sofern möglich, herunterladen, versuchen das letzte "i-tüpfelchen" herausholen und hier wieder einstellen.
> Ich hoffe ich habe die Fotos so konvertiert, das ein runterladen und bearbeiten noch möglich ist.
> Falls nicht bitte ich um eine kurze Anleitung, wie ich Bilder so komprimieren kann, damit andere sie noch bearbeiten können. ..
> 
> ...





> Zitat von *Jochen*:
> Stimmt ist zu scharf geworden, das kommt wohl davon das ich gerne im Detail fotographiere und daher eher zur Schärfe neige.
> Bei solchen Bildern, ja das stimmt, ist es besser wenn es weich eingestellt wird.
> Hmmmmm wir sind halt alle noch am üben...
> ...



Nun meine Bearbeitung:
Das Original
 

Bearbeitet mit FixFoto, Tonwertkorrektur, Farbsättigung, Rotaugen (und __ Nase), geschärft (3D-Schärfe)
 

Dieses Foto stellt eine besondere Herausforderung dar, da die Lichtverhältnisse die Grauwerte etwas verzerren (hier wäre ein manueller Weißabgleich in der Cam sinnvoll gewesen). Wie gesagt das graue Fell der Kartäuser (ist das nicht eine BKH Blue (Britsh Kurzhaar Blue)) so darzustellen wie es in Natura aussieht ist fast unmöglich, da würde sich eine S/W-Ausbelichtung fast besser machen:
 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Servus

Warum die beiden Links (Anänge) 8885 und 8886 nicht funktionieren weis ich nicht, bin zu blöd um das zu verstehen (waren beim schreiben des Beitrags noch funktionierend)

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (24. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo Helmut,

um welches Dateiformat hat es sich denn bei den Anhängen gehandelt?
Ich kann sie ebenfalls nicht öffnen. :?


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Servus Annett

Das waren pdf-Dateien, das seltsame war, daß sie in der Vorschau richtig zusehen waren und erst nach dem drücken des "Anwort-Button" zu "Anhang8885" und "Anhang 8886" wurden.

Wünsche Dir noch ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest
Helmut


----------



## Annett (24. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hmm,

ich werd Joachim morgen nach dem Weihnachtsessen mal drauf ansprechen. Der liegt nämlich schon in der "Falle", weil er morgen kurz nach 5Uhr raus darf. :?


Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen nicht ganz so streßigen Umzug.

P.S.: Wir wohnen seit gestern schon im eigenen Haus, auch wenn noch nicht alles perfekt ist.


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Servus miteinander

Versuche die Pdf-Dateien hochzuladen
Grundsätzliches über RAW- Konverter:
Anhang anzeigen Workflow RAW.pdf
Beschreibung RAW-Konverter:
Anhang anzeigen FE_2005-3.pdf

Fixfotobeschreibung:
Anhang anzeigen fixfotobedienungsanleitung.pdf

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (26. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Canon EOS 400D*

Hallo ihrs,

tut mir leid, das ich mich noch nicht dazu gemeldet habe. Bin zureit im "Weihnachtsstress".

Werde aber gewiss noch was dazu schreiben.


----------

